# Help with a Bear Mountain Hunter XL compound bow



## putt510 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am a beginner to bow hunting. I recently purchased a Mountain Hunter XL from ebay. I took it to my local sports shop to get the draw weight tuned and the worker discovered that the cams on the bow are E3, but I need at least an E5 or even E6 bear cam modules. He informed me that bear has stopped making them. Is there any hope that I will be able to find the right pair and if so what type( not the E-number) would I need? If I can, I really would not like to have to send the bow back, just because I'm not a big fan of having to ship long items.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Call Bear and speak with the Technical Support.


----------



## putt510 (Oct 4, 2012)

threetoe said:


> Call Bear and speak with the Technical Support.


Just did that and the lady there could not help me, since the bow was made in 1990. Does anyone know of any places where I could buy a pair at or does anyone have a pair that they would be willing to sell to me.


----------

